

New directions in assassination markets - sanjuro
http://assmkedzgorodn7o.tor2web.org/blog/2014-05-18/new-directions-in-assassination-markets

======
justintocci
This guy reminds me of the "lottery club" we had in my high school. After a
few years of no one winning, they graduated off with the money.

~~~
sanjuro
As I said, I've been doing this for 10 months at great risk to my mental
health. If this was only a scam, I would be an idiot, as there are far easier
ways to make money at a lower risk.

The point of this update is mainly to allow people to get their money back.
The old design did not allow for this and could easily allude to the scenario
you're reminded of. Now it's hardly a lottery at all, except that the
prediction mechanism reminds one of it. It's crowdfunding.

